
Apple’s 5-Hour iPhone Ad Takes Viewers on Tour of the Hermitage Museum in Russia - pseudolus
https://news.artnet.com/art-world/apple-five-hour-iphone-ad-hermitage-museum-1800798
======
fyfy18
Does anyone have any recommendations for other "background" videos? I like to
watch nature videos on YouTube, but they often have ads every 10 minutes which
pretty much ruins the experience.

~~~
fergbrain
Search for “Slow TV” on Wikipedia. Norwegian Broadcasting Company has done
several “series” and you can find them on YouTube (usually split into several
multi-hour chunks).

------
q92z8oeif
So they are targeting to the kind of people that takes pictures at museums?

